# What is/are your favorite musical(s)?



## rarelyrachel (Dec 27, 2012)

Sweeney Todd
Les Miserables (10th anniversary) 
Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog
Singin' in the Rain


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Stephen Sondheim. Writes musicals for adults. Brilliant lyricist. He attempts something new in each work: _Pacific Overtures_ (Kabuki style, about the workings of history, myth and memory), _Sunday in the Park with George_ (the creation of art, although the second act is arguably superfluous), and _Into the Woods_ (fairy tales and psychology, and the move from childhood/dependence to maturity/independence). Capable of a wide variety of moods ranging from the Grand Guignol grotesquerie of _Sweeney Todd _to the Mozartean / Straussian elegance and wry comedy of _A Little Night Music_.

(And he likes cryptic crosswords and detective stories.)

Also Cabaret, Chess, Fiddler on the Roof—and Springtime for Hitler.


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

Sad Songs #2,001 and 2,002... (only exaggerating)


----------



## ckdjohnson92 (Apr 5, 2013)

Calamity Jane.


----------



## MariamE (Sep 29, 2011)

Off-Broadway/movie adaptions are all that I've ever watched for musicals really. 
The King and I, The Fiddler on the Roof, My Fair Lady, Dr. Horrible's Sing-A-Long-Blog.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Impossible to choose! Off the top of my head: _Rent_, _Les Mis_, _Wicked_, _Anything Goes_, _Chicago_, _Hairspray_... But there are so many more I absolutely love <3

I'm probably going to audition for _Chicago_ in my town next month. Roxie Hart, here I come~


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

Not really a fan of musicals. Pink Floyd The Wall however is a classic in my mind. One of the few musicals I can appreciate. It helps when the film is based on one of the best albums made by anyone.


----------



## Ashen (May 10, 2013)

I love a lot of musicals. Two I really like that I didn't see get referenced by a very cursory glance at this thread are My Fair Lady and Little Shop of Horrors.

If we widen the scope to musical movies, pretty much any given Disney film is also pretty great. And Prince of Egypt was outstanding music wise, no doubt thanks to Steven Schwartz.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Guys and Dolls, Chicago, and Damn Yankees. Oh yeah, and West Side Story, of course.


----------



## Paxis (Jul 21, 2013)

My top 3 favorites:

-RENT
-Spring Awakening
-A Very Potter Musical/Sequel/Senior Year (Yeah, I group them all together when it comes to listing)


----------



## Damalur_Sol (Jul 4, 2013)

Of live shows I've seen:
The Phantom of the Opera (I think it was 1995?)
Thoroughly Modern Millie (2004)

Film versions:
Flower Drum Song
West Side Story
Newsies

There are many I want to/ have yet to see. Recently read LES MIS, already love the music, so I suspect that once I watch it, it will be on top of my list somewhere.


----------



## Bewilderebeest (Jun 22, 2013)

My Fair Lady "C'mon Dover...Move yer bloomin' arse!"


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show. Both the play and the movie; hilarious, entertaining and bizzare. just my type.


----------



## Specht (Sep 3, 2013)

Les Misérables is definitely my favorite. 

Jekyll & Hyde and Miss Saigon would probably be tied for second place.


----------



## Maryll (Sep 12, 2013)

Dance of the Vampires (Tanz der Vampire, actually), clearly, it's been the first one I have been to ... the music, the actors, the costumes, the setting, everything ... stunning and at times hilarious. I will go there again when it comes back. Just have to!!
Les Miserables was great as well when I watched it in cinema.


----------



## Atrej (Nov 4, 2013)

Hair


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Sweeney Todd, The Producers, and Les Mis among others. There was also a few smaller musicals that I saw at a state competition that I really liked but I can't remember the titles..


----------



## ignaciobarnett (Nov 12, 2013)

I am huge Eagle fan so like listening to all eagle collection like Hotel California, ‘Life in the Fast Lane’, Already Gone, The Long Run, and Desperado. To listen to few good songs you can check out this 



 below.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

The Phantom of the Opera. Favorite musical ever. Not sure why, but I adore the music.

Runners-up:
Jane Eyre (short lived, gorgeous soundtrack)
Wicked! (duuuh)
Les Miserables (has grown on me, I initially didn't care for the music)


----------



## jamkleb (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd have to say that easily my favorite play is Spring Awakening. Jersey Boys and Rock of Ages are definitely up there.. I've also seen RENT (The movie) maybe 20000000000 times. I love love love it.


----------

